# 16GB, full orchestra, kontakt 5...?



## zimbabwean (Jun 13, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone can help me get smooth work with libraries on 16GB ram pc.
I have all cinesamples things, but its not playable, and its really heavy on ram + disk usage. So i need to have full orchestra, that i am abble to do epic stuff + adventure stuff and work to be smooth and fluent. Which libraries would you recommend me, metropolis ark 1, symphobia, albion, or some spitted instruments violins 1 violins 2...


----------



## BabyGiraffe (Feb 24, 2017)

You will need several slave PCs to load any complete hq orchestra. 
The Cinesamples' symphonic bundle is around 3000 USD with the discount. You bought it without knowing how to program realistic midi performance and checking the system requirements or just downloaded torrents?
If your pc struggles with the performance, precompose the music and use the freeze to audio function of your DAW, playing several instruments at a time without, so you don't get any audio glitches and slowdowns.
There is no virtual instrument or sample library that can pass for a 100 % playable and realistic orchestra. Even if there was a such thing, playing and editing a performance of a somewhat short symphony will take many weeks or even a month. 
It's far more practical to record a cheap orchestra from Eastern Europe or Asia.


----------

